# galveston beachfront



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

snapped a couple pictures from the end of a rock groin near the flagship , didnt see any fish till on the way back down the seawall a yaker was loading up , looked to have a nice mess of specks, musta been out under the flagship , green water out past there a little bit, wind dies down might be green in the morning but right now jus saw sandies and whitings being caught up close


----------

